# METH INJECTION ON K03 SPORT???



## Kenguy (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone know if the airflow characteristics of the k03 sport turbo can benefit from meth injection?? i currently have intake, exhaust, downpipe, APR software and upgraded SMIC. any suggestions would be appreciated =]


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: METH INJECTION ON K03 SPORT??? (Kenguy)*

of course it will benefit


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: METH INJECTION ON K03 SPORT??? (Kenguy)*

You could benefit tremendously, just based on the fact that you are running a SMIC and aftermarket software. If your ECU is pulling any timing, you would benefit immediately without even having to tweak your software.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: METH INJECTION ON K03 SPORT??? (Kenguy)*

My setup is pretty similar and the difference between on and off meth is night and day. Anywhere from 0.5s to 1.0s quicker in the quarter.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Worked for me: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3481461


----------

